# In order to pass emissions?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

On a 1986 Maxima 

The following have been done 

-Changed Oil & filter change
-Changed Air filter change
-Clean throttle body
-Changed spark plugs 
-Changed wires
-Changed Distributor cap and Rotor
-Changed Fuel filter
-Changed P.C.V

Is there something else that I need to change. The catalic converter is new also the Muffler??


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

O2 sensors?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Nope didnt dude it. How many do we have. On my Acura I have two. I remember changing one some years back on the Max but I never knew if I had two (86 Max) 5th speed


Oh and nice Old timer (Altima) I like that Mesh , Is the first pic "old mesh" your Mesh or do they come like that. and the Second pic did you put a smaller Nissan symbol on or does it just look smaller?

Either way that Altima is Hottness


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

pull out the O2 sensors spray brake cleaner and blow them off with air and bam your done


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

jay25 said:


> *pull out the O2 sensors spray brake cleaner and blow them off with air and bam your done *


you lie'n right? Thats all you need to do to avoid buying a new one? be for real


----------

